# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  افضل مدارس الشارقة والاسعار مناسبة

## فسفوسة

:Salam Allah: 

حبيباتي بغيت افضل مدارس الشارجة اللي تدرس مناهج انكليزية وناطقة بالانكليزية بعد ابي ولدي بلبل بالانكليزي بس بنفس الوقت تكون اسعارهم مناسبة م اربعين وخمسين كانه مدخلتنه كلية الطب.....المهييم حبوبات ابي فزعتكم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## باحثة حقوق

عندج مدرسة الشويفات الدولية و المدرسة الاسترالية الدولية بس المدرسة الاسترالية غالية شوي

----------


## سوارة

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## هند سلطان

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

شويفات
ويس جرين
الابداع العلمي
الكمال 
البريطانية

----------


## غزالة فرعونية

للرفع موفقة

----------


## ود قلبي

الشارقه الامريكيه

----------


## dr_soso

انا مدخله بنتي مدرسة المواهب الخاصه
منهج بريطاني والحمدلله
واسعارهم الروضه 13 الف وشي مع الباص
وهم يعطوج الكتب والملابس وشنطه المدرسه

----------


## أم أريج

للرفع 

ويا ريت الي عيالها في الابداع او في الكمال تخبرنا عن تجربتها

----------


## الكل خذلني

موفقه

----------


## فسفوسة

بنات نبي تفاعل ومشكورات للي جاوبوا

----------


## مالها وجود

للرفع

----------


## amalghaleb

الشويفات وبس..

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

اقرأ الدولية

----------


## اميرةالاميرات

ممكن عرفة وين مدرسة الاسترالية وكم سعر ممكن علي خاص وشكرا

----------


## رشة عطر11

يمدحون المواهب وحده من اهلنا حاطه كل بناتها وتقول ووايد زينه المواهب ومنهاجهم بريطاني .. سيري شوفي وان شاءالله تعجبج . انا بنتي بعدها السنه اليايه بتدخل الكيجي ان شاءالله

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

ليش محد يعرف الانصار ........

----------


## اوراق الورد

للرفع

----------


## أم فؤاد

انا سجلت ابني في مدرسة الرشد الامريكية اسعارها معقولة ٩٢٠٠ مع الكتب والملابس منهاج امريكي بس عندهم الاهتمام بالدين الاسلامي اولوية ان شا الله تكون جيدة ادعولي وتحفيظ قرآن

----------


## المتميزة 1

> ليش محد يعرف الانصار ........


انا بعرفها ؛)

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

> انا بعرفها ؛)


شو تعرفين عنها خبرينا

----------


## مدرسة انجليزى

الانصارى مدرسة قديمة ومستواها ممتازة فى اللغة الانجليزية واللغة العربية ايضا .

----------


## تسنيم2

للرفع

----------


## يمنات

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمه

----------

